# Apple supprime un de mes livres



## thil (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si c'est très pertinent de poster dans cette partie du forum, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, un modérateur viendra me le signaler.

J'aurais besoin d'aide, un renseignement en fait. Je vous explique.

Il y a un mois, j'ai publié un livre sur l'iBooks Store. C'est un manuel de français pour quatrième (donc en collège). Il est libre et gratuit. J'en ai parlé sur mon blog.

Tout allait bien. Le manuel publié sur iTunes a, semble-t-il, été apprécié. Y compris par les gens de chez Apple d'ailleurs.

Et puis, hier, plus de manuel. Il est retiré du store. La principale cause concerne la mention de "libre" et "gratuit" sur la couverture et le manuel. J'en parle (toujours) sur mon blog.

Il me semble qu'il y a déjà eu des précédents, notamment concernant une app supprimée du store. Malheureusement, je ne parviens pas à retrouver laquelle. Une bonne âme aurait-elle meilleure mémoire que moi ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (4 Octobre 2012)

Pourrait-on avoir le motif entier de refus ?
Cela aiderait peut-être les personnes à savoir que corriger...


----------



## thil (10 Octobre 2012)

En fait, le livre a été validé une première fois. Un mois après, il m'a été demandé de retirer les mots "libre", "gratuit" et "iPad". J'avais aussi oublié de mettre un titre sur une page. Cela n'apparaissait qu'en mode portrait.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,

J'ai vu. Je vous avais envoyé un mot par le biais de votre site, avant de lire toute l'explication. c'est dommage. le pdf que j'ai installé sur mon ipad est beaucoup moins complet.

bon courage.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (18 Octobre 2012)

Il n'est plus retiré du store.
Je viens de le télécharger
Excellent travail. Vraiment!!!


----------



## aurique (18 Octobre 2012)

je confirme les 2 : 
- Manuel dispo sur le Store 
- Excellent travail !! je vais le conseiller !


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2012)

J'y retourne donc ce soir. j'espère qu'il y sera toujours


----------



## thil (19 Octobre 2012)

Merci beaucoup à tous !
En effet, le manuel de quatrième est réapparu sur le store mardi. J'espère qu'Apple a définitivement examiné le livre, et qu'on ne me dira pas dans un mois que quelque chose ne va pas, et que le livre a de nouveau été retiré. On verra.
En attendant, vous pouvez le télécharger. Il est gratuit, à défaut d'être tout à fait libre au sens où certains l'entendent. Si cela vous dit, il y a dans Owni un article tout à fait intéressant à ce sujet.


----------

